# Amazon Streaming



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/22/amazon-launches-prime-instant-videos-unlimited-streaming-for-pr



> Amazon has just launched it's online streaming Movies & TV Show service to prime subscribers.
> From engadget:
> _We heard it was coming and now here it is. Amazon has flipped the switch on its "free" video streaming for Prime members, the service we've been hearing about for the past month or so. If you've already been taking advantage of subscription-based two-day shipping so that your impulse buys get to your door a little quicker you can now enjoy streaming of 5,000 pieces of "prime eligible" content, including some recent movies and a lot of TV shows, much of which will look awfully familiar if you're also a Netflix subscriber. However, on some foreign films (like The Girl who Kicked the Hornets' Nest above) you have the choice of subtitles or dubbed, and much of this content is still available to "rent" or "buy" if you want to be able to download it to a mobile device._


But no streaming to the TiVo

I think it might only be SD now, so I wouldn't use it anyway.


----------



## Plamar (Oct 29, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> But no streaming to the TiVo
> 
> I think it might only be SD now, so I wouldn't use it anyway.


But it would be nice to have it anyway, no?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

http://gizmodo.com/#!5767054/what-is-amazon-instant-video

I am already an Amazon Prime member, so this might be a nice additional service. Do we know if TiVo will deliver this content?


----------



## Plamar (Oct 29, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I am already an Amazon Prime member, so this might be a nice additional service. Do we know if TiVo will deliver this content?


They don't currently, and good luck finding out if they ever will.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

the Roku does, and I heard it was HD, I haven't tried it yet


----------



## BeeBee59 (Aug 10, 2005)

Does anyone have netflix?...and if you do how do you search for netflix shows?....I have done everything that tivo help said to do to no avail....I don't want instant quere.....


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

BeeBee59 said:


> Does anyone have netflix?...and if you do how do you search for netflix shows?....I have done everything that tivo help said to do to no avail....I don't want instant quere.....


TiVo Search will show you Netflix offerings, but you have to know what you are searching for. In other words, there's not an official TiVo "Browse".

However, you _can_ browse for Netflix titles in a roundabout way:

Confirm you have Netflix "enabled" by going to Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List > Netflix is checked
Go to Find TV, movies & videos > Search > "A" button for options
Quality > HD only (optional, but much less content available)
Source > Watch now
Cost > Free only
Catgory > Movie (optional)

Put "A" in the Search box to browse titles with an "A" in them
Put "B" in the Search box to browse titles with an "B" in them
Put "C" in the Search box to browse titles with an "C" in them
Rinse, Repeat
Select a title > Get this movie > Watch now from... Netflix

Not exactly convenient, but doable.

Tip: removing Amazon and Blockbuster from the Video Provider List will greatly refine "Quality > HD only" results when searching. Some titles are only HD from those (download) providers, while Netflix has only the SD version available for streaming.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

why is this not available on the Tivo?


----------



## Plamar (Oct 29, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> why is this not available on the Tivo?


Ask Tivo, wish we knew!


----------



## Risuli (Aug 22, 2001)

Here's a link for a CNET article that points out that the Amazon site indicates that their new Prime member streaming works with Tivo, but in actuality it doesn't at this time: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20035239-17.html


----------



## slingster (Aug 2, 2008)

Tivo advertised and pride themselves in making watching TV easier. I'm disappointed with Tivo for not making their Netflix App more user friendly (browse movies, add "recently or watched" category, etc.). Even my blueray and TV's Netflix App are much better than Tivo's. I don't understand it.


----------



## indychris (Jan 15, 2011)

slingster said:


> Tivo advertised and pride themselves in making watching TV easier. I'm disappointed with Tivo for not making their Netflix App more user friendly (browse movies, add "recently or watched" category, etc.). Even my blueray and TV's Netflix App are much better than Tivo's. I don't understand it.


Agreed. I switch over my TV input to run from my MacMini instead of using TiVo for NF. The feature (other than browse) that I miss the most with NF is 'Play Next Episode' when watching a series. I'm not a programmer, but it just doesn't seem like it would be that difficult to add those few commands/interfaces.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anybody thought that maybe, just maybe, Tivo will roll out a new streaming front-end that will improve the Netflix experience and add Amazon? Hmmmm? Possible? C'mon, Tivo, I'm rooting for you one last time! Please, oh please, please with sugar on top, impress us. Show us you've been listening and working hard to deliver what we all expected the Premiere to be.


----------



## paladintom (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm a long LONG time TiVo user. I currently have 3 HDs and am a little sad to admit that starting in a month or so, I will stop using two of them. The third will follow after it's sub is up.

I'm very disappointed that TiVo hasn't kept current with it's offerings. It had a great strategy years ago with it's developent platform (still use pyTiVo) but it's made little to no effort to update with the times.

The Premiere (bought one for my Mom) was a huge disappointment - I instantly set the GUI back to classic for her. The NetFlix app was NEVER updated to this day, and I do not think the Amazon one will be either. Pandora was a nice surprise, but I fear this happened because it is not video and does not compete with broadcast tv. And all the other apps are useless and we are unable to remove or hide any of them.

Sadly, CableCard never went mainstream, and broadcast tv is dying a slow death. TiVo seems to be going the same route. For now, I will be moving to FIOS with a whole home DVR and some Roku boxes (cheap and no subscription!) as well as my Xbox and Wii.

I used to hate those TiVo deathwatch stories... now I'm sad that I feel the same way...


----------



## indychris (Jan 15, 2011)

paladintom said:


> I'm a long LONG time TiVo user. I currently have 3 HDs and am a little sad to admit that starting in a month or so, I will stop using two of them. The third will follow after it's sub is up.
> 
> I'm very disappointed that TiVo hasn't kept current with it's offerings. It had a great strategy years ago with it's developent platform (still use pyTiVo) but it's made little to no effort to update with the times.
> 
> ...


I wish I would have paid attention to some of these posts a little over a month ago. I almost went with EyeTV on my Mac Mini HTPC. I've always had great success with my EyeTV. Not as many features as TiVo, but what it does it does very well. In 10.5 months I may be done with my TiVo and go with another option.


----------

